
StickK To Your Commitments [Steven Levitt] - getp
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/21/stickk-to-your-commitments/
======
getp
It's funny he mentions donating money to the Nazi Party as a means of
motivating yourself. I'm planning to do a startup this summer and am saving to
get the starting capital. I'm always worrying about not having good enough
skills, not knowing enough, etc. So to force myself to start, I made a big
deal out of it to tell everyone that I'm going to start this summer, and if I
won't start, I'm going to donate the money - about E8000 = $12000 - to the
Storm Front or something. Everybody says I'm crazy and if I don't start I
should donate the money to a good cause, but the extreme social embarrassment
associated with the original setup virtually guarantees I will start this
summer :-)

